# How to Get Tested?



## totallyconfused (Mar 20, 2009)

Greetings,

This may be a dumb question, given that I usually know how to use google, but how does one best go about getting screened for STDs?

Does one normally go to one's primary physician? In my case, I'd really rather not, as that's the same office my in-laws go to, my kids go to, etc. In particular, given that most people assume the husband is the DS, when in my case, I'm the BS, I don't want to have to talk with a nurse who then is the same nurse at my kid's next visit and be paranoid that she's looking at me funny.

Is it simpler at places like Planned Parenthood (assuming they even do that)?

I'm not worried about getting this covered by my insurance. I'd just like a simple, discrete, professional place to go. I'm also not worried, but I'm stickler for closure.

While I'm at it, what's the simplest, most discrete means of getting a paternity test? Again, I'm not particularly worried (my son looks and acts like me and he's my son either way), but I have thought about it.

Thanks.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

My best friend just got tested through her gynocologist. They are close though so she trusts him to not blab. He was very sympathetic to what she's going through. She hasn't proven he's cheating yet but she did have a suspicous female problem that might be linked to an STD so she wanted to find out. She's now waiting on the results - sample got sent off to a lab.

I imagine you could go to any doctor and get this done easily. Unless planned parenthood's funding has been cut off they would do it too.

No idea on paternity testing. I've seen paternity kits at walgreens so it must be pretty simple.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

You should probably switch your doctor to one where your privacy will be assured. Then get tested. This would be best in your situation.


----------



## TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore (Apr 7, 2011)

I’ve been in a similar situation with family members working in office of my primary care physician. Although I went to my OBGYN when I wanted a full panel STD screening done after learning of my ex-husband’s affair. Women do tend to go to their gynecologist when making that request and most men usually go to their primary care physician. 

You could try a county health clinic or a Planned Parenthood. Has been many years ago, but I had friends in college who had been to both. They didn’t seem to mind it. Patients who are seen at those places often tend to be of a different caliber though. Usually income (lack of) is a factor for most when they have decided to receive medical attention or treatment from those facilities.

I have heard there are paternity test which can be ordered through the mail now and are very accurate. The samples are obtained in the privacy of your own home and then mailed back in. It goes without saying, that such results from the test would not be accepted for uses in legal custody.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Any walk-in clinics where you live? Where I am I have atleast 3 or 4 choices (my physician, a walk-in clinic, plus at least one community health clinic who specifically does this kind of testing). I recently decided to get checked too (but have been too busy to get to a clinic), I had a strange illness this past weekend (symptoms of mono) and came to a startling realization that it is an actual possibility, transmitted from my DW.


----------



## Anonymous_Female (Apr 16, 2011)

I just went to my PCM; I said my husband had had a PA and I wanted to be screened. I wouldn't worry too much about the fact that your in-laws go there; revealing any of your personal information would be a flagrant HIPAA violation. Also, have worked in several patient care settings as an army medic and medical assistant, and you should never worry about people (as in staff) looking at you funny. They see c-r-a-z-y sh!t that you probably couldn't possible imagine and it doesn't faze them in the slightest. An STD check isn't even on the spectrum of weird or out-of-the-ordinary, trust me. 

Good luck


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Around here, the local medical community has two STI clinics. That's all they do is STI screening and treatments. There's no charge, you don't have to give your real name, etc. If you just google "STD city", you might find one.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

You can try a free clinic or call up your insurance for a different doc to see if you can get tested there. 

DO get tested. It's VERY important to do!

Re: paternity--I have no clue.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

totallyconfused said:


> Greetings,
> 
> This may be a dumb question, given that I usually know how to use google, but how does one best go about getting screened for STDs?
> 
> ...


I went to the county clinic and paid $25 to have a full STD screen done. There were no names involved, I just had a code and a phone number to call for results.

If it were all clear (it was), they said that. If there were more info? They wanted you to come in.

It was a blood test.

As for paternity tests? I think there are mail in ones you can get and swab the kid in question and yourself.

Hope all goes well.


----------

